# Music Competition



## Taggart

Norwich Baroque want some new music for old instruments. There is a prize of £500. To see what the group sound like:


----------



## Ingélou

Wouldn't it be great if someone from TC won it?


----------



## Ingélou

Very near to being judged; here's today's posting on the Norwich Baroque Facebook Page:

Today is the day.. judging of the first "Losh-Atkinson Historic Sounds Composition Competition". Michael Chance, Simon Heighes and Jim O'Toole have whittled the entrants down to the shortlist of 4 and tonight we play through each for the judges to choose the winner! Good luck to the 4 composers, the players and the judges... and of course thanks to Douglas Losh-Atkinson himself for the idea and generous funding!


----------



## Ingélou

The winner has been announced on Norwich Baroque's Facebook Page this morning:

*The climax of the first "Losh-Atkinson Historic Sounds Composition Competition".... judging the shortlisted final 4 .....and the winner is "Disconcerto" by Rupert Jeffcoat.. CONGRATULATIONS!.. in fact congratulations to all who entered... some amazing and excellent new works *

The winning piece will be played at NB's next concert; Taggart & I look forward to it.


----------



## Taggart

Rupert Edward Elessing Jeffcoat (born 23 June 1970, Edinburgh) is a Scottish organist, composer, and Anglican priest.

He has recorded with Emma Kirkby who also has links to Norwich Baroque.


----------



## Ingélou

And it's time to think about next year's competition, for those who have a flair for presenting baroque themes and techniques with a twenty-first century twist...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

There any recordings available anywhere of a prize winner? I'm curious to see how one would approach writing new music for these instruments.


----------



## Taggart

Not at the minute. I asked at the time but they weren't sure about it. I scanned the programme notes and put them up here so you can see what the winning composer was thinking about.


----------



## Ingélou

I posted this flyer above in August - but Norwich Baroque have begun publicising it just now, so I'll post again to draw it to people's attention. Norwich Baroque will turn up on google, and the poster is reproduced from their Facebook page. Jane, who runs the Facebook page, is a really nice lady and I'm sure wouldn't mind fielding any queries.

Wouldn't it be lovely if someone from TC won it in 2015! A gal can dream....


----------



## Lunasong

Taggart said:


> Not at the minute. I asked at the time but they weren't sure about it. I scanned the programme notes and put them up here so you can see what the winning composer was thinking about.


I enjoyed reading the program notes and sure wish I could hear the piece.


----------



## Vaneyes

2015 LIPC.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=3372

The Guardian's critic Andrew Clements disagrees with the judges.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/20...ize-for-anna-tcybuleva-not-the-obvious-choice


----------

